# Drill A Tank



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

It's been awhile since I have posted on this site and it's great to see a lot of older names on here still. I was curious if anyone here has drilled a tank themselves. I am getting a 50 gallon breeder soon and thought about putting a sump on it. I have a canister filter and a HOB filter but have never taken the sump plunge. I will only have 2-3 red bellies (1") until I will probably get a 55 gallon again or go larger. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

mattd390 said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted on this site and it's great to see a lot of older names on here still. I was curious if anyone here has drilled a tank themselves. I am getting a 50 gallon breeder soon and thought about putting a sump on it. I have a canister filter and a HOB filter but have never taken the sump plunge. I will only have 2-3 red bellies (1") until I will probably get a 55 gallon again or go larger. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


no suggestion on the drilling questions, but if you have a 50g breeder 2-3 pygos would be happier in that then in a 55g long. they need more than 12" of turn around space when they get older. youd find a 55g fairly temporary. pretty sure a 50g breeder would last a lot longer


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Criley said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted on this site and it's great to see a lot of older names on here still. I was curious if anyone here has drilled a tank themselves. I am getting a 50 gallon breeder soon and thought about putting a sump on it. I have a canister filter and a HOB filter but have never taken the sump plunge. I will only have 2-3 red bellies (1") until I will probably get a 55 gallon again or go larger. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


no suggestion on the drilling questions, but if you have a 50g breeder 2-3 pygos would be happier in that then in a 55g long. they need more than 12" of turn around space when they get older. youd find a 55g fairly temporary. pretty sure a 50g breeder would last a lot longer
[/quote]

Lol, I don't know why I said 55 sorry. I went with the 50 because I love the added depth. I will never go with a 12" deep tank (well maybe for a sump in a tight cabinet







). I will probably get a 75 if not bigger eventually.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

No personal experience, but i know use a diamoned coated bit, go slow and keep a steady flow of water over the cut to cool it.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> No personal experience, but i know use a diamoned coated bit, go slow and keep a steady flow of water over the cut to cool it.


Will do. I just ordered an overflow kit from glassholes.com. Hopefully I don't wreck my 50 breeder. Any suggestions for a pump would be greatly appreciated. I have a 700 gph overflow coming in and plan on a 1" return. I wonder if I could just put 1 in each corner...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mattd390 said:


> No personal experience, but i know use a diamoned coated bit, go slow and keep a steady flow of water over the cut to cool it.


Will do. I just ordered an overflow kit from glassholes.com. Hopefully I don't wreck my 50 breeder. Any suggestions for a pump would be greatly appreciated. I have a 700 gph overflow coming in and plan on a 1" return. I wonder if I could just put 1 in each corner...
[/quote]

Mag supreme series pumps are good bang for the buck. Mine is made by Danner. How high would the pump have to push the water?


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> No personal experience, but i know use a diamoned coated bit, go slow and keep a steady flow of water over the cut to cool it.


Will do. I just ordered an overflow kit from glassholes.com. Hopefully I don't wreck my 50 breeder. Any suggestions for a pump would be greatly appreciated. I have a 700 gph overflow coming in and plan on a 1" return. I wonder if I could just put 1 in each corner...
[/quote]

Mag supreme series pumps are good bang for the buck. Mine is made by Danner. How high would the pump have to push the water?
[/quote]

Max 42 inches bro.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id just look up some prices and a head loss chart. 10x turnover would be great for a sump for flow too, but something like 5x turnover is fine, but you may want an additional powerhead.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Id just look up some prices and a head loss chart. 10x turnover would be great for a sump for flow too, but something like 5x turnover is fine, but you may want an additional powerhead.


I looked at a few pumps and charts. The quiet one 4000 would give me 10x.. wasmt sure if that was too much. Prolly just get that i guess.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mattd390 said:


> Id just look up some prices and a head loss chart. 10x turnover would be great for a sump for flow too, but something like 5x turnover is fine, but you may want an additional powerhead.


I looked at a few pumps and charts. The quiet one 4000 would give me 10x.. wasmt sure if that was too much. Prolly just get that i guess.
[/quote]
For a sump you can do mayby 5x per hour and be fine and add a powerhead if you wanted to. For biological filtration you may want a bit of a smaller pump then just add a powerhead. For hob the general rule is 10x turnover so the flow wont be too much, but it really depends on how your sump is setup. If you want to pack it with bio media i would do a lower flow rate like a cannister filter would. Do you have a pic of the sump?

Another thing is whats the price difference between pumps that would do like 4-10x turnover? A lower gph pump could save you $ as pumps arnt cheap.

There are a ton of options. As long as you keep the pump between 4-10x turnover it should be fine. Id probably do mayby 6x then a power head for better direction of flow. Is there 2 returns?


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Id just look up some prices and a head loss chart. 10x turnover would be great for a sump for flow too, but something like 5x turnover is fine, but you may want an additional powerhead.


I looked at a few pumps and charts. The quiet one 4000 would give me 10x.. wasmt sure if that was too much. Prolly just get that i guess.
[/quote]
For a sump you can do mayby 5x per hour and be fine and add a powerhead if you wanted to. For biological filtration you may want a bit of a smaller pump then just add a powerhead. For hob the general rule is 10x turnover so the flow wont be too much, but it really depends on how your sump is setup. If you want to pack it with bio media i would do a lower flow rate like a cannister filter would. Do you have a pic of the sump?

Another thing is whats the price difference between pumps that would do like 4-10x turnover? A lower gph pump could save you $ as pumps arnt cheap.

There are a ton of options. As long as you keep the pump between 4-10x turnover it should be fine. Id probably do mayby 6x then a power head for better direction of flow. Is there 2 returns?
[/quote]

Great info! I am still making my sump currently, so no pics yet sorry. It will be kinda like a w/d filter. I think 4-6x turnover with a powerhead is a great idea. I havent drilled my tank yet but plannd on 1 return. Would 2 be better? They are 1 inch and my overflow is 1.5 inch. Would 2 1 inch returns be too much for a 1.5 inch overflow? Would i need a pump with more head for 2 returns?


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Id just look up some prices and a head loss chart. 10x turnover would be great for a sump for flow too, but something like 5x turnover is fine, but you may want an additional powerhead.


I looked at a few pumps and charts. The quiet one 4000 would give me 10x.. wasmt sure if that was too much. Prolly just get that i guess.
[/quote]
For a sump you can do mayby 5x per hour and be fine and add a powerhead if you wanted to. For biological filtration you may want a bit of a smaller pump then just add a powerhead. For hob the general rule is 10x turnover so the flow wont be too much, but it really depends on how your sump is setup. If you want to pack it with bio media i would do a lower flow rate like a cannister filter would. Do you have a pic of the sump?

Another thing is whats the price difference between pumps that would do like 4-10x turnover? A lower gph pump could save you $ as pumps arnt cheap.

There are a ton of options. As long as you keep the pump between 4-10x turnover it should be fine. Id probably do mayby 6x then a power head for better direction of flow. Is there 2 returns?
[/quote]

Great info! I am still making my sump currently, so no pics yet sorry. It will be kinda like a w/d filter. I think 4-6x turnover with a powerhead is a great idea. I havent drilled my tank yet but plannd on 1 return. Would 2 be better? They are 1 inch and my overflow is 1.5 inch. Would 2 1 inch returns be too much for a 1.5 inch overflow? Would i need a pump with more head for 2 returns?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mattd390 said:


> Id just look up some prices and a head loss chart. 10x turnover would be great for a sump for flow too, but something like 5x turnover is fine, but you may want an additional powerhead.


I looked at a few pumps and charts. The quiet one 4000 would give me 10x.. wasmt sure if that was too much. Prolly just get that i guess.
[/quote]

Do yourself a favor in the beginning and stay away from them quiet one pumps...they are absolute garbage and so is their customer service... Save headaches down the road and get a quality unit......No need to have the added worry of pump failure down the road....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Great info! I am still making my sump currently, so no pics yet sorry. It will be kinda like a w/d filter. I think 4-6x turnover with a powerhead is a great idea. I havent drilled my tank yet but plannd on 1 return. Would 2 be better? It would allow more flow pattern options to eliminate any dead spots where debris settles They are 1 inch and my overflow is 1.5 inch. Would 2 1 inch returns be too much for a 1.5 inch overflow? Would i need a pump with more head for 2 returns?You would just need some valves and a t joint. If you onyl did one return i would not do to high of turnover. If you want a higher gph i would do 2 returns so you can have 2 sources of flow which would be similar to one return and a powerhead.


On wetdry setups im not even sure how much the flow rate would matter. The only thing i suggest is to make sure the water is spread out if your doing higher flow rates so it can still get well oxygenates and feed the aerobic bb


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

K


AKSkirmish said:


> Great info! I am still making my sump currently, so no pics yet sorry. It will be kinda like a w/d filter. I think 4-6x turnover with a powerhead is a great idea. I havent drilled my tank yet but plannd on 1 return. Would 2 be better? It would allow more flow pattern options to eliminate any dead spots where debris settles They are 1 inch and my overflow is 1.5 inch. Would 2 1 inch returns be too much for a 1.5 inch overflow? Would i need a pump with more head for 2 returns?You would just need some valves and a t joint. If you onyl did one return i would not do to high of turnover. If you want a higher gph i would do 2 returns so you can have 2 sources of flow which would be similar to one return and a powerhead.


On wetdry setups im not even sure how much the flow rate would matter. The only thing i suggest is to make sure the water is spread out if your doing higher flow rates so it can still get well oxygenates and feed the aerobic bb
[/quote]

I will think about it and decide if i want to add another return or not. Should i glue in my returns or use threaded fittings? Thanx for all the great info bro!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If your using pvc glue it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

DO NOT DRILL THE BOTTOM!!!!! Drill the back.... Take some plumbers putty and make a circle about 2x as big as the whole you want. Fill it will water and then drill.

Ill try and find a video for you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Another thing i forgot is make sure the tank isnt tempered glass. Alot of larger tanks may be tempered glass or have a tempered bottom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The bottom of tanks is always tempered. Especially new ones.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Another thing i forgot is make sure the tank isnt tempered glass. Alot of larger tanks may be tempered glass or have a tempered bottom.


Yea, tempered glass shatters and breaks but never drills


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> DO NOT DRILL THE BOTTOM!!!!! Drill the back.... Take some plumbers putty and make a circle about 2x as big as the whole you want. Fill it will water and then drill.
> 
> Ill try and find a video for you.


lol
I got three tanks on my back porch right now that I have drilled the bottoms of recently........All with sucess....

Now just to test the strength over the long term......

Do yourself a favor in the beginning and stay away from them quiet one pumps...they are absolute garbage and so is their customer service... Save headaches down the road and get a quality unit......No need to have the added worry of pump failure down the road....
[/quote]

If you don't like Q1 pumps, can u recommend another brand?

Myself like the little giant's.....But their is a ton of options.....Stick with rep. brand


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow AK idk then. All the videos and things I have read always said if the bottom was tempered it would shatter as soon as you started drilling. Maybe you found a new secret method :O


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wow AK idk then. All the videos and things I have read always said if the bottom was tempered it would shatter as soon as you started drilling. Maybe you found a new secret method :O


90 Percent or better of tanks that contain overflows are drilled from bottom anyhow man......

High quality rotory tool with diamond bits and constant water drip.....I have drilled my 500 gallon a 72 gal bowfront a standard 30 gallon and a 33 gallon long.....Used a 10 gal as a test tank also...I have not had any problems....

I should grab some pics of them.......


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pardon the crazy reply up there with all the quotes.. my droid was being a dick. I plan on drillin the back of my tank. I have already purchased an overflow kit from glassholes. None of the glass on my breeder is tempered according to my lfs. I have watched all the videos and believe drilling it wont be a problem. I appreciate all of the info guys. Still deciding on a return pump. Thanks again!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mattd390 said:


> Pardon the crazy reply up there with all the quotes.. my droid was being a dick. I plan on drillin the back of my tank. I have already purchased an overflow kit from glassholes. None of the glass on my breeder is tempered according to my lfs. I have watched all the videos and believe drilling it wont be a problem. I appreciate all of the info guys. Still deciding on a return pump. Thanks again!


wish ya luck man...
Post up the results.......Good or bad for future reference please....


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Pardon the crazy reply up there with all the quotes.. my droid was being a dick. I plan on drillin the back of my tank. I have already purchased an overflow kit from glassholes. None of the glass on my breeder is tempered according to my lfs. I have watched all the videos and believe drilling it wont be a problem. I appreciate all of the info guys. Still deciding on a return pump. Thanks again!


wish ya luck man...
Post up the results.......Good or bad for future reference please....
[/quote]

For sure bro, thats the least i can do for all the help I got. My stand is all built, and I am drilling the tank this weekend. I just hope I get my overflow kit by friday. If so, I will figure out the plumbing and be ready for water late next week. Thanks again guys!


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Update: tank is drilled, no casualties! I ordered a quiet one 3000 pump. I finished my sump as well. I will post a few pics later when i get home. All that is left is to paint my stand and setup the plumbing. Can't wait







.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mattd390 said:


> Update: tank is drilled, no casualties! I ordered a quiet one 3000 pump. I finished my sump as well. I will post a few pics later when i get home. All that is left is to paint my stand and setup the plumbing. Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the sucessul drill attempt......Did you drill botom or back? Look forward to said pics when done up...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wow AK idk then. All the videos and things I have read always said if the bottom was tempered it would shatter as soon as you started drilling. Maybe you found a new secret method :O


 You never drilled tempered glass. If the glass isnt tempered you can drill it or drill it before it gets tempered like i think some "reef ready" tanks are


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Update: tank is drilled, no casualties! I ordered a quiet one 3000 pump. I finished my sump as well. I will post a few pics later when i get home. All that is left is to paint my stand and setup the plumbing. Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the sucessul drill attempt......Did you drill botom or back? Look forward to said pics when done up...
[/quote]

Thanks bro. I drilled the back. I purchased and overflow and all my bulkheads and bits from glassholes.com. They had great customer support and quick email replies. Great experience. Pics will be up in a few minutes.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pardon the blurry pic. This is my sump. The intake is on the right and the left side is the return. I am putting a filter sock on the right then bioballs and scrubbies in the middle. My heater will go under the egg crate in the middle. I have a sponge to squeeze between the baffle on the return. Oh, I will have a filter pad on the drip plate too.



















Here are the holes that I drilled for my intake and returns. The overflow has a 1.5" hole and the return is a 1" hole. I can't wait to have the stand painted and then put it all together. Thanks for any advice!


----------

